# Rescuing a 3 year male golden retriever



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura may be getting a new brother sooner than we thought. We knew that when Aura was a bit older we would want to rescue a male golden retriever from a shelter. We were thinking when she was maybe 1 year. 

However our dog trainer shared a rescue profile with us and as soon as we saw him we fell in love. From what we have found out about him, he was brought from a breeder as a puppy for a child who is autistic. The parents thought that the golden may be a good companion for the child. However the child has not formed a bond and this is why the dog has been given to the rescue. The dog does not know his name after 3 years BUT has been looked after quite well. He does need some leash training as he does not go on walks. Our dog trainer told the rescue that we would be perfect to rescue him. So we are going tomorrow to meet the handsome fella and introduce Aura to see if they get along. He is very good with all sized and gender of dogs at the fosters place. If all goes well tomorrow we will have him for a two week trial. And after that if everything is good with both dogs we will be adopting him.  

His current name is Ky (pronounced Kia)
As he doesn't respond to his name we are thinking of changing his name to Leo (as he looks like a big white lion) OR Lucky OR Mozart. 






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome! I hope it works out.
I personally love Leo the Lion 
I too have bwen considering rescue brother for olliver when he is a bit older. 
But as u have seen to find, sometimes plans change 
Update and pcs please if it works out. Good luck!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope he's all you dream of  I like Leo as a name (a little bit of NapoLEOn in there)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck! I hope it all works out for you and Aura.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed. Sometimes we are just in the right place at the right time. So very special.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG so excited for you guys and the 3 year old!!!!!! Love all the names you've chosen - Mozart is probably my favorite.

One of the names on my short list when I adopte Remy was Ari - which means Lion in Hebrew. Unfortunately he was such a gangly guy the name just didn't fit - but he is SUCH my Remy!

Can't wait for updates and pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wishing you the best of luck, hope it works out for you.

Great names you are considering. 

Looking forward to your update and hopefully some pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beck*

BECK

I am so very excited for you and Aura. 
What a lucky boy!
Can't wait to hear how the meeting goes!!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Lennap said:


> OMG so excited for you guys and the 3 year old!!!!!! Love all the names you've chosen - Mozart is probably my favorite.
> 
> One of the names on my short list when I adopte Remy was Ari - which means Lion in Hebrew. Unfortunately he was such a gangly guy the name just didn't fit - but he is SUCH my Remy!
> 
> Can't wait for updates and pics!


I love the name Ari. I just told my husband and he said that he loves it too. We know we definitely want a name to do with lion as he looks like one. So it is now between Leo and Ari. 

It is quite funny as we seem to have an 'A' theme going on. We have a 5 year old male cat named 'Ash' (as he is black and looks like the ash from a fire) we have 7 month old female GR which is Aura (as in one of the puppy pictures we had of her she had a golden Aura around her). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a heads up -- make sure that Ari and Aura won't be too confusing. We have a dog named Toro and I wanted to name our new cat Zorro. It got confusing when I would try to call the vet to make an appointment. I finally decided on a different name for the cat. Good luck with picking names. I am not good at it. All of our pets are rescued and most of them have kept the same name. Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Ky sounds like a really good boy. I'll be anxious to hear how your meet and greet goes!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

The meet and greet went fantastic. He is a very chilled out boy. He is very fluffy and looks like he has a mane. We have decided to take him for a trial for two weeks. Aura can't seem to leave him alone so we have separated them for a while to give each of them their own attention and also time to chill out. He has never been crate trained before, but we have just did some few training sessions in his crate and he is now sleeping in his crate. 

We have decided to keep his name as Ky as he has just begun learning his name at his fosters house. Here are some pictures of Ky and Aura at home playing.

















































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is handsome! Congratulations on your new addition!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations on rescuing Ky. 

When I rescued Daisy, she didn't know her name or how to walk on a lead (having never done it) either. 

The EasyWalk harness (like a Gentle Leader harness I think) sorted walks out quickly (the photo at the waterfall shows her in the 'loop over nose' lead we tried first - didn't work as she could take it off in a flash). And she soon learned her name for food 

I'm still working on recall!

I think it's a great thing for both of your dogs - they'll have such fun together


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ky is a gorgeous boy-Congratulations. 

Keep us posted, hope everything continues to work out well for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Ky is absolutely gorgeous!!
Is he with a rescue?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's a very handsome boy. Congratulations and thanks for rescuing!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Update on Ky. Unfortunately we have had an incident with our cat and Ky. We noticed that they were not very fond of each other and began to slowly introduce them (how our professional trainer told us to when we had problems with Aura). However we found that Ky kept barking aggressively at our cat (who we have had to keep confined to his cat run). Our cat is very scared now and keeps hissing at Ky which of course sets him off. He went to attack our cat today in the cat run by barging at it. Our cat got hurt in this incident and we have decided that it is not fair to keep our cat locked away in the cat run for the rest of his life (as he usually has free run of the house as he and Aura are best friends) and it's not fair to have to keep putting Ky into his crate. So we have decided to return him to the original foster carers place and we hope that he can find a family who does not have cats (which we sure he will instantly) He is absolutely perfect. He and Aura got along very well. He is easy to train and very obedient. He loves cuddles and just enjoys laying at your feet. But my husband and I believe that we have to be fair to our cat as we have had him for 5 years and both animals should be able to run free. It's just a disappointment that he does not get along with cats. 

We have had some lash back from the rescue with the incident saying it's only been a few days and it's too soon to tell if they will get along but our cat was hurt this morning and I don't think its fair to either of the animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a really tough situation. I think you did the right thing rather than waiting to see if the situation improved with time, because if it didn't then it would be harder for Ky and for Aura as well as for you. You gave it a go, sometimes things just don't work the way we want them to. Big hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

Sorry it didn't work out and that your cat was hurt.
I'm sure the rescue will find Ky a home without a cat.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fostering is where the evaluation of a rescue happens. Some dogs like cats, some don't. Some get along with other dogs, some don't. Some like kids, some don't.

You did a good thing.  Don't let the rescue make you feel bad for a second.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't feel badly! You'll find another, better fit for your home. Your resident animals' safety comes first and foremost.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sorry it did not work out.
But I think most rescues/fosters are on a basis that no harm shall come to original resident animals. 
Some chemistries don't jell.
He is a beautiful pup. Will find a home quickly I am sure.
But sorry your heart became invested


----------

